# 18 inch rims on MK1???



## purplecitybaby (Apr 12, 2016)

I have an 02 TT Roadster. The 1.8t base not the Quattro. I currently have the stock 17in rims on it (like the one in the link) 
but I want to replace those with the 18in 9-spoke MK1 rims (shown below). My question is, will the 18in rims damage my car in any way?
From my understanding, the only MK1s with those 18in rims are the Quattros and not the base models and I'm thinking maybe
it's like that because the Quattro models have ever so slightly different dimensions than the base models. I don't wanna mount
those 18in rims and have my mileage off along with any other long-term damage/misalignment. Any thoughts or opinions? I really
like those 9 spoke rims but I refuse to mount them if they're gonna cause even the slightest hassle. I bought my TT from an
idiot who didn't know how to take care of it and I was left with the burden of having to fix everything that could have been prevented
and now that the car is A1, I don't wanna mess anything up, Any helps???

https://hermesautoparts.com/product...nch Aluminum Rim Wheel w Tire 8N0601025A1.jpg


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

No issues whatsoever. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

You'll be fine with the 18" wheels. As long as the tires are the correct size, your speedometer will be exactly the same as the 17s.

The only down-side to having 18" wheels on these cars is that you'll feel the bumps in the road a lot more, and they will tend to follow imperfections in the road as well.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

No worries. 1.8T, 3.2L, Quattro or not they all have the same fitment. 

I'm curious what this previous owner mess up that's preventable.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Agree, the correct size is 225/40/18*



lite1979 said:


> You'll be fine with the 18" wheels. As long as the tires are the correct size, your speedometer will be exactly the same as the 17s.
> 
> The only down-side to having 18" wheels on these cars is that you'll feel the bumps in the road a lot more, and they will tend to follow imperfections in the road as well.


.


----------



## purplecitybaby (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the helps guys. I'm now in the process of selling it so if anyone wants a TTR you know where to look!


----------



## bertible (May 26, 2016)

Go for it! It's so worth it to put this car on 18's I just bought some for 2000 coupe and I absolutely love it (though my wife complains I now look more at my car than at her!). I was going to try for the same (RS4?) wheels you're looking for but new ones were far too expensive at over $500. If you find the same, take a look at TSW Bardos (what I bought) 7 spokers or TSW Brooklands 10 spoker for a semi custom/stock look. Though of course wheels, like women, are a very subjective thing, so not everyone has the same view of what's beautiful.

The wheels I bought are 8" width and 35 ET but I think even 8.5" width would be okay without spacers. Standard tire fitment on 18 would be 225/40-18 Re tires I went wider with 245/35-18 all around for same rolling diameter =/- 1%. This wider tire does leave barely a finger-width of clearance on inboard side to front shock tower so, myself, I wouldn't go wider without spacers. (Lots of people do run 15-20mm spacers). 


My car looks great with the 18's but I know it will look even better when I add coilovers to lower it a bit. I suspect that might be your next purchase too!!

Regards
Gary

2000 8N TT Quattro Coupe 225 PS (JDM export to Canada)


----------

